# Giải mã các ký hiệu phổ biến trên bao bì mỹ phẩm



## vietmom (7/8/18)

Những ký hiệu phổ biến trên bao bì mỹ phẩm có thể tiết lộ cho bạn rất nhiều điều.

Không riêng gì phái đẹp, tất cả mọi người đều phải tiếp xúc với bao bì mỹ phẩm để vệ sinh, chăm sóc cơ thể hàng ngày. Tuy nhiên, có lẽ không nhiều người hiểu rõ ý nghĩa của hàng chục ký hiệu in chi chít bên ngoài các sản phẩm ấy.



​
*BIỂU TƯỢNG CHIẾC HỘP MỞ NẮP*
Trên hầu hết các loại mỹ phẩm, đặc biệt là các loại có dạng nước, dạng kem, đều xuất hiện biểu tượng một chiếc hộp mở nắp với con số trên thân hộp. Ý nghĩa của biểu tượng này là thời hạn sử dụng sau khi mở nắp của sản phẩm (PAO – Period After Opening). Chữ M là viết tắt của từ tiếng Anh “month” – có nghĩa là “tháng”. Tùy theo con số đi trước chữ M mà ký hiệu quy định thời gian sản phẩm hết hạn sau khi bạn mở nắp.



​
Biểu tượng này thường được in trên nhãn các sản phẩm có thời hạn sử dụng khi chưa mở nắp trên 30 tháng hoặc hơn.

Ví dụ, ký hiệu dưới đây cho thấy tình từ ngày mở nắp, bạn có thể an toàn sử dụng sản phẩm trong vòng 12 tháng. Sau thời gian này, mỹ phẩm có thể gây kích ứng hoặc mất đi tác dụng của nó.



​
*UVA*
Biểu tượng chữ UVA trong một hình tròn cho biết sản phẩm có khả năng chống nắng. Biểu tượng này thường xuất hiện cùng với một con số nhất định chỉ định mức độ chống nắng của sản phẩm.



​
*BIỂU TƯỢNG ĐỒNG HỒ CÁT*
Biểu tượng đồng hồ cát thường được in dưới đáy hoặc thân chai mỹ phẩm, cho biết hạn sử dụng sản phẩm không kéo dài quá 30 tháng. Các nhà sản xuất ở châu Âu thường bắt buộc in cả hai biểu tượng chiếc hộp mở nắp và đồng hồ cát trên bao bì mỹ phẩm.



​
*HÌNH TAM GIÁC MŨI TÊN (MOBIUS LOOP)*
Biểu tượng này có nghĩa bao bì của sản phẩm bạn đang được sản xuất từ nguồn nguyên liệu tái chế. Khi đi cùng với một con số chỉ phần trăm nguồn nguyên liệu tái chế được sử dụng.



​
*MŨI TÊN XANH (GREEN DOT)*
Được sử dụng ở châu Âu, biểu tượng này thể hiện rằng công ty sản xuất sản phẩm này cam kết kiểm soát chất thải từ bao bì mỹ phẩm của họ một cách có trách nhiệm với nền sinh thái. Điều đó có nghĩa họ phải trả tiền cho một tổ chức để thu gom và tái chế bao bì của mình.



​
*NIÊM PHONG SẢN PHẨM HỮU CƠ USDA (USDA ORGANIC SEAL)*
Biểu tượng này cho biết 95% thành phần sản phẩm mà bạn đang sử dụng là hữu cơ. Tiêu chuẩn nghiêm khắc này khiến rất ít sản phẩm có được biểu tượng này trên bao bì.



​
*ECOCERT*
Biểu tượng này đến từ một chương trình chứng nhận phi chính phủ, với mục đích đánh giá liều lượng thành phần hữu cơ của sản phẩm. Ecocert thể hiện 95% thành phần sản phẩm đến từ thực vật và ít nhất 10% khối lượng sản phẩm là hữu cơ.



​
*BIỂU TƯỢNG CUỐN SÁCH VÀ BÀN TAY*
Khi sản phẩm quá nhỏ và bao bì không đủ chỗ để dán nhãn ghi đầy đủ thông tin sản phẩm, nhà sản xuất sẽ đính kèm một tờ giấy thông tin sản phẩm. Biểu tượng cuốn sách và bàn tay cho biết những thông tin như danh sách thành phần, hướng dẫn sử dụng hay chống chỉ định được viết trên một tờ giấy đi kèm.



​
*KÝ HIỆU E*
Ở các nước trong Liên minh châu Âu (EU), biểu tượng chữ e viết thường mang ý nghĩa những thông tin về thành phần, khối lượng tịnh trên bao bì đã được kiểm chứng theo luật của EU.



​
*BIỂU TƯỢNG CHÚ THỎ*
Nếu bạn quan tâm đến vấn đề bảo vệ động vật, hãy tìm kiếm biểu tượng chú thỏ trên bao bì mỹ phẩm của mình. Biểu tượng chú thỏ đang nhảy cho biết công ty sản xuất sản phẩm bạn đang dùng không thực hiện thử nghiệm trên động vật và đã được chứng nhận bởi Coalition for Consumer Information on Cosmetics (Liên minh Thông tin Mỹ phẩm cho Người dùng) và Cruelty Free International (Tổ chức Chống tàn bạo với động vật Quốc tế).



​
Nhiều phiên bản biểu tượng của chứng nhận không thử nghiệm trên động vật cũng sử dụng hình ảnh chú thỏ. Tùy vào tổ chức truy nguồn và xác minh thành phần, những biểu tượng này sẽ có những biến thể khác nhau.



​
*NGỌN LỬA*
Biểu tượng ngọn lửa có ý nghĩa sản phẩm có thành phần dễ cháy. Khi thấy biểu tượng này trên bao bì mỹ phẩm, bạn cần tránh để sản phẩm tiếp xúc với những chất dễ cháy nổ hoặc những nơi có nhiệt độ cao. Sơn móng tay hoặc keo xịt tóc là các sản phẩm thường thấy biểu tượng này.




​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

